# Bear Protection in Alberta while bow hunting?



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

Justin Trudeau here:

just be nice to the bears and they will be nice to you.


----------



## Jaded84 (Dec 6, 2020)

Oh yeah? Is that what Trudeau says?


----------



## carspwn (Dec 31, 2020)

Lol


----------



## IBBerg (Dec 14, 2020)

Jaded84 said:


> So after a couple close run ins with grizzlies the last 2 seasons on elk hunts, one being a false charge, I’ve been contemplating carrying a shotgun with me while hunting. That false charge showed me just how under prepared I was and just how small and weak we are compared to a grizzly. I wasn’t stopping that bear with my bow!
> I’m curious if any other bow hunters have had close encounters with grizzlies in Alberta and whether any of you carry a shotgun on you while on foot? If so, how do you carry it comfortably and keep it out of the way?
> Maybe it sounds like I’m being paranoid, but after seeing that bear come at me and knowing there was nothing I could do to stop it just got the wheels turning.


I haven’t personally had anything as close as false charges or worse luckily, but I do hunt and fly fish in a portion of AB that has a good population of them and it is always a concern. Have had them walk below my tree stand and walk past me while in the bush as well and I’m never quite sure whether to make noise and peak their curiosity or stay quiet until they pass. I have chosen to remain quiet in those moments and luckily they’ve just continued on. I do always carry bearspray, it’s not going to stop a bear in its tracks, but neither will a gun in every situation (my friends dad was charged in our area years ago and had a 300WIN and it took 3 rounds to slow it down enough and it still ended up right at his feet (was reported and investigated for any officers out there lol) There are considerations with both (if you can access it quickly enough/if it loads properly in a panic/if you aim it well enough to make a difference, etc) and I feel like there’s enough evidence to support the use of bearspray and it’s a lot easier to keep at hands reach at all times. That being said, I can’t deny that I have more confidence in grizzly country with a gun in my hands, but with all things considered I’ve chosen to carry bearspray while bowhunting and fly fishing. All that aside, Ive at times looked into purchasing a pack that has a gun sleeve down the center, there are quite a few options available and if I was to carry a shotgun in the future, that would likely be what I used. Cheers.


----------



## gsteve (Sep 5, 2016)

i used to bring a 12 ga but recently got a 4570 and much prefer it


----------



## Jaded84 (Dec 6, 2020)

gsteve said:


> i used to bring a 12 ga but recently got a 4570 and much prefer it


You carry the rifle while spot and stalk hunting with a bow? How do you carry it?


----------



## 964777 (Apr 9, 2021)

.454 casull


----------



## BowHntr_Pete (Sep 22, 2021)

I carry a Marlin 1895GSBL in 45-70 since we're not allowed a sidearm...

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Kheprisun (Oct 26, 2021)

Duckdog91 said:


> .454 casull


If only.... Only place you can legally shoot a handgun in Canada is at a licensed range.


----------



## 964777 (Apr 9, 2021)

Kheprisun said:


> If only.... Only place you can legally shoot a handgun in Canada is at a licensed range.


ahhh i knew canada was strict but did not realize they were that strict.


----------



## 964777 (Apr 9, 2021)

Kheprisun said:


> If only.... Only place you can legally shoot a handgun in Canada is at a licensed range.


ahhh i knew canada was strict but did not realize they were that strict.


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

BowHntr_Pete said:


> I carry a Marlin 1895GSBL in 45-70 since we're not allowed a sidearm...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


Im in the process of shopping for a 45-70, our new moose spot has grizzlies and possibly polar bears, so I need something in camp just incase, I like the Marlins and Henry lever actions


----------



## BowHntr_Pete (Sep 22, 2021)

carcus said:


> Im in the process of shopping for a 45-70, our new moose spot has grizzlies and possibly polar bears, so I need something in camp just incase, I like the Marlins and Henry lever actions


I think the Marlin's are pretty hard to find right now, since they were owned by Remington. But now that Ruger has bought them they are going to start making them again. The first gun built at the Ruger owned factory was a 1895SBL in 45-70. Hopefully they get into full production soon. I love my Marlin and would definitely recommend one!!

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jklok (11 mo ago)

I carry a 12 gauge shorty with slugs and 00 buckshot alternating. Sure would be nice if we could carry, it’s fairly light but just another thing to have in the pack!


----------



## Leviw96 (Nov 7, 2020)

Haven’t had a run in yet but I’ve got pictures on my trail cams. I’m carrying bear spray


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

BowHntr_Pete said:


> I think the Marlin's are pretty hard to find right now, since they were owned by Remington. But now that Ruger has bought them they are going to start making them again. The first gun built at the Ruger owned factory was a 1895SBL in 45-70. Hopefully they get into full production soon. I love my Marlin and would definitely recommend one!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


I didn't end up with a 45-70, to expensive and hard to get, i ended up with a benelli super nova tactical pump action, much better value and perfect for bear protection, Im not walking around with it, maybe a 100 yard walk from the boat. The gun just arrived at my dealers so I don't have it just yet, within the next week, looking forward to firing some slugs and OO


----------



## brendan's dad (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't carry one very often, but if I do, it's a youth Remington 870, 20 gauge, 20 inch barrel. with OO buck as the first round and then 3 rounds of slugs. I will usually just wear a waist pack and sling the firearm across my back.


----------



## gsteve (Sep 5, 2016)

Jaded84 said:


> You carry the rifle while spot and stalk hunting with a bow? How do you carry it?


tree stand hunting


----------

